
Pizza Start-Up Created Cryptocurrency That Pays Workers for Company’s Success - lnguyen
http://www.grubstreet.com/2017/09/pythagoras-pizza-creates-cryptocurrency-that-gives-workers-free-money.html
======
Iknowsecurity
The token economy is growing!

